# Avicularia communal enclosure



## UrbanJungles (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm lucky in that I get to play with all sorts of cool stuff for a living.  The museum I work for recently set up a series of exhibits aimed at younger children in an area coined "I explore".  In this space we placed 4 living exhibits that highlight different places that animals call "home".








One of the exhibits is a communal group of _A.avicularia_ 
I have about 20 avics in here and the  enclosure has been occupied for a few months now.  They share the space with about 4 African millipedes.  The purpose of the exhibit is to highlight how some inverts live up in the canopy while others stay on the ground but the milli's don't seem to understand the signs and spend alot of time up in the branches.  I've witnessed alot of interesting interaction between the two species.







The enclosure itself measures 2.5 ft wide, deep, and 4' high.  I have placed alot of wood in there to provide plenty of surface area and little nooks and crannies for the avics to hide.  It seems that they spend alot of time in conspicuous areas and have made some really cool web retreats.

Some of my favorites are the adults that have webbed up in the canopy and used the artificial foliage in their construction.







So far the numbers seem somewhat stable.  There has been a few instances of cannibalization and it seems that it's mostly young males pushing the envelope with females in their secure tube webs.  I'm hoping for some fat avic sacs soon!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 11, 2007)

nice one.what museum is it?>


----------



## gambite (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, that is really cool! What do you feed them with? If babies start appearing, would you let them hatch and grow naturally, or would you remove them?


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Dec 11, 2007)

Very impressive. Do you keep or plan to keep some of your P. metallica in similar exhibit?

Smok


----------



## penny'smom (Dec 11, 2007)

That is really cool Danny, but how do you keep them from escaping when you open that big door to do maint?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 11, 2007)

> nice one.what museum is it?


Liberty Science Center



> Wow, that is really cool! What do you feed them with? If babies start appearing, would you let them hatch and grow naturally, or would you remove them?


We broadcast crickets and silkworm moths into the cage and do daily spot checks to make sure everyone is getting enough food.  All sacs will be removed and manually incubated to prevent hatching on exhibit.  I think most of them would end up getting munched if left in there.



> Do you keep or plan to keep some of your P. metallica in similar exhibit?


*SIGH* - When someone donates like 20 of them to us.  We are a non-profit afterall... :} 




> That is really cool Danny, but how do you keep them from escaping when you open that big door to do maint?


Thanks! We basically brush them off the opening pane and they are all pretty good about staying away while maintenance is done each morning.  Because the door is opened and the spiders aren't allowed to settle in the immediate area they generally keep clear. With all of the surface area in the cage they are content to go elsewhere.  You will have the occasional maverick that will jump and attempt to glide out or hitch a ride on a keeper's back (right Tom?   ).


----------



## chandlermonster (Dec 12, 2007)

What a great job!  Did you go to University?  If so, what did you major in?  I find it all very interesting...


----------



## dtknow (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats awesome! I wonder if adding some Blaptica dubia and a cork hide could be used to demonstrate decomposers/habitats in dead trees?


----------



## thedude (Dec 12, 2007)

or how bout adding super predators of the invert world... centipedes!


----------



## seanrc (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW! GREAT SETUP! very very nice 5stars!


----------



## seanrc (Dec 12, 2007)

where is this at?


----------



## seanrc (Dec 12, 2007)

OOPPPPS! sorry i missed your reply... sorry about previous post


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice!  One of my son's favorite exhibits when we went to the Science & Industry museum in Chicago was the invert one.  You've done a good job and keep up the noble profession of engaging and educating our kids!:clap:


----------



## seanrc (Dec 12, 2007)

dude i cant get this thread  out of my head!. I ENVY YOU! i wish my job was like yours


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, nice enclosure . You have an amazing job!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you all so much.
I guess when I get a chance I'll have to snap some pics of our other invert exhibits which  include widows, scorpions, and stick insects.  We also have 2 species of roaches on exhibits, beetle and firefly mimics.  

I will try to get some more pics up.


----------



## kyrga (Dec 12, 2007)

Is this a permanent exhibit, or just temporary? I'd love to check it out!


----------



## gambite (Dec 13, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I guess when I get a chance I'll have to snap some pics of our other invert exhibits which  include widows, scorpions, and stick insects.  We also have 2 species of roaches on exhibits, beetle and firefly mimics.
> 
> I will try to get some more pics up.


Please do! Where is this, by the way? In D.C.? If so, I feel a road trip coming on...


----------



## Aunt Ant (Dec 13, 2007)

It's in Jersey City
http://www.lsc.org/
Jersey's ok to visit.. _sometimes_ ;P


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 13, 2007)

Jersey's great, totally worth the visit.  We are near the Statue so there's other things to do in the area...

The exhibit is "permanent" because of it's popularity but that just means it'll be around for a couple of years, we usually switch up themes every few years.
The downside is you can't see the Avic exhibit unless you have a small child with you as the area is only for small kids and parents.  But there are other things to check out as well...






Widow.






Beetle & Firefly Mimic Roaches






Bunches o' Hissers!

And a few other invert exhibits as well as some new ones I'm currently planning so send me your requests for the ultimate invert exhibit!


----------



## Aunt Ant (Dec 13, 2007)

Those are sweet! I'll have to abduct a small child
I remember being young and going to the Wild Asia house at the Bronx Zoo. My dad would have to lift me up so I could get a good look at all the bugs, scorpions and spiders, 'cause the displays were too high (and small!) Looks like this exhibit is really well designed :clap: 
Can you share what you're planning? Or is it a secret.. Things I'd get a kick out of seeing are tailless whipscorpions and wandering violin mantids. As a kid I loved stick bugs and thorny devils. The weirder the better!
Didn't mean to knock Jersey. Just not a fan of those tunnel & bridge crossings :wall: That's why 1010wins is my friend. I'd imagine a train to Jersey City can't be too bad though


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice backpeddle, you rag on Jersey but you want to come see all of our cool inverts! 

See if I am nice enough to rent you a little kid now!  Don't know how else you'll get passed out bouncers...lol


----------



## Aunt Ant (Dec 14, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> Nice backpeddle, you rag on Jersey but you want to come see all of our cool inverts!


Well... yeah!  lol


> See if I am nice enough to rent you a little kid now!  Don't know how else you'll get passed out bouncers...lol


Well I disguised myself as a 12 year old once so we could get free Beanie Babies at a Met game. But I doubt that would work now. Is little kid rental next to coat check?  
Ok, I'll apologize.. _*Sorry Danny and New Jersey!*_


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 14, 2007)

Aunt Ant said:


> Well... yeah!  lol
> 
> Well I disguised myself as a 12 year old once so we could get free Beanie Babies at a Met game. But I doubt that would work now. Is little kid rental next to coat check?
> Ok, I'll apologize.. _*Sorry Danny and New Jersey!*_


It's okay, since you're nice maybe you can get behind the scenes when you come visit.


----------



## kyrga (Dec 14, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> The downside is you can't see the Avic exhibit unless you have a small child with you as the area is only for small kids and parents.  But there are other things to check out as well...


Do short people count?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 16, 2007)

It's not a ride so unfortunately height doesn't count.  
You have to have a small child or else all of the big spider loving adults would crowd in front of the exhibit all day!


----------



## G. pulchra (Dec 16, 2007)

Very cool,  I have always wanted to set one up at home but was worried about cannibalization.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 16, 2007)

If you are going to set one of these up you have to be prepared, it's almost inevitable that cannibalization will occur.  I'm still not sure that I would consider avics "communal" as much as just very tolerant of each other.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 16, 2007)

you guys need a Tailess whipscorpion cave, complete with camel crickets.


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you have any walking sticks? They are very interesting to watch.

Smok.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 16, 2007)

CFNSmok.PL said:


> Do you have any walking sticks? They are very interesting to watch.
> 
> Smok.



We do actually, we have Vietnamese Walking Sticks (Bacculum) & Prickly Sticks (Extatasoma) in a side by exhibit highlighting camouflage. I had originally intended for some Dead Leaf Mantids to fill the space but I have had a hard time acquiring a sizeable group for exhibit.  

I am already looking to get a group of tailless whipscorpions for something really cool so stay tuned!


----------



## Travis K (Dec 10, 2008)

*Danny,*

How is the communal Avic setup doing?  Are they still "thriving" so to speak?

I linked this thread to a different one, but couldn't help myself in asking the question and resurrecting this thread. 

Oh well,


----------



## BoBaZ (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW, avesome


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 10, 2008)

Travis K said:


> How is the communal Avic setup doing?  Are they still "thriving" so to speak?
> 
> I linked this thread to a different one, but couldn't help myself in asking the question and resurrecting this thread.


Glad you did so, or I never would have seen it.  Thanks!  Great read!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 10, 2008)

We've lost a few of them and I have added a few more but overall they are still doing great.


----------



## Tweak Sairaxx (Dec 10, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> I had originally intended for some Dead Leaf Mantids to fill the space but I have had a hard time acquiring a sizeable group for exhibit.


*Contact the curator of the invert exhibit (insectarium) at the Cincinnati Zoo.  They have a massive colony of Deroplatys desiccata that produces several dozen ootheca yearly.  As long as with your with an educational facility or a NFP group they will help you out........... If your not, and want to aquire gravid white and red spot assasins they dont give you the time of day..  In all honosty though I would give it a shot.  *


----------



## Warren Bautista (Dec 10, 2008)

place is awsome. went there last month and i was like ''hey i know th guy that made that!'' and the employees were like ''oookkkkaaayyy...'' 
I especially lik the pufferfish exhibit in the eat and be eaten exhibit.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Dec 10, 2008)

they wouldnt let me see it upclose, yhough,


----------



## Travis K (Dec 17, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> We've lost a few of them and I have added a few more but overall they are still doing great.


So how many would you say are in the exhibit now?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 17, 2008)

There's easily 30 adults in there right now.
Hey Warren, you should have let me know you were around...I would have given you the VIP tour man.


----------



## moose35 (Dec 17, 2008)

the vip tour is cool.... 
 i got to see the avic setup. without having to drag some little kid around with me


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 17, 2008)

moose35 said:


> the vip tour is cool....
> i got to see the avic setup. without having to drag some little kid around with me


By the look on your face I'd say YOU were the little kid. 
:clap:


----------



## mxslanksta (Jun 25, 2009)

i jus wanna kno how u got that job and wut type of schooling u needed


----------



## Mr. Gone (Sep 9, 2010)

chandlermonster said:


> What a great job!  Did you go to University?  If so, what did you major in?  I find it all very interesting...


bump.....wondering this myself....


----------



## Kaimetsu (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr. Gone said:


> bump.....wondering this myself....


Thanks for resurrecting this thread i never would have seen this awesome avic communal setup!


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 9, 2010)

Danny if I'm not mistaken is a biologist. I texted him a week or so ago, and he is working with the Discovery Channel on a few projects. I'm hoping one will be a show to dispell the average Joes views of T's (told him so).

Hopefully when he has free time, he can get back to posting here as I really enjoy his insight.

Also when he gets a chance to visit me, we BS a ton on T's

PIG-


----------



## shanebp (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, this is an amazing looking setup! I wish there were more things of this sort around my area. We have one of the only two insectariums in Canada nearby, but it is small and takes no more than an hour to go through due to the population density around here. Great job though, and keep at it!


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 11, 2010)

wonderfull set up! i am truely jealous


----------



## grayhound (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW.... What a cool setup!!  and like eveyone else on here is saying...... I am totally jealous of you and your job!!

I am a proud owner of 9 T's, and I just recently got a great deal on a 200 gallon oceanic Terrarium.  I was CONSIDERING doing a colony because of acquiring this, but I want to make sure its going to work out first.  I was thinking of AVIC AVIC's, but have been steered toward other species from different arachnoboard users.  A lot of the recommended species for colonies are very pricey, and I really can't afford to dump that much dough into it when I'm not sure how it will go..... not to mention, I don't want to kill / abuse the spiders that I buy!!!

Since Avic Avics are actually affordable to a certain extent, they would be my only option to try out my first colony with this tank. I have read that with too much room, and too many hiding spaces, they will not actually colonize, but become terretorial in the same tank and fight / prey on each other.  I'm trying to learn here, and any information on this would be GREATLY appreciated!  Thanks

Jeremy


----------

